# Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι -  Ports  and Sea Routes > Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι - Sea Routes > Λιμάνια του κόσμου  (International Ports) >  Bari (Μπάρι)

## Νικόλας

δεν βρήκα κάποιο θέμα αν πάλι έκανα πατατιά ζητώ συγνώμη  :Very Happy: 
ας δούμε μερικές φώτο από το λιμάνι του μπάρι
*ο ΦΑΡΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΛΙΜΑΝΙΟΥ*
P3180643.jpg
*ΚΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΓΕΝΙΚΗ ΑΠΟΨΗ ΟΠΟΥ ΒΛΕΠΕΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΕΡΓΑ 
ΝΑ ΠΩ ΟΤΙ ΕΞΕΛΙΣΟΝΤΑΙ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΓΡΗΓΟΡΑ*
P3180652.jpg

----------


## esperos

> δεν βρήκα κάποιο θέμα αν πάλι έκανα πατατιά ζητώ συγνώμη 
> ας δούμε μερικές φώτο από το λιμάνι του μπάρι
> *ο ΦΑΡΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΛΙΜΑΝΙΟΥ*
> P3180643.jpg
> *ΚΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΓΕΝΙΚΗ ΑΠΟΨΗ ΟΠΟΥ ΒΛΕΠΕΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΕΡΓΑ* 
> *ΝΑ ΠΩ ΟΤΙ ΕΞΕΛΙΣΟΝΤΑΙ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΓΡΗΓΟΡΑ*
> P3180652.jpg


Μήπως  τα  έργα  έχουν  ήδη  τελειώσει  αγαπητέ  Νικόλα  γιατί  κάτι  τέτοιο  διάβασα  σήμερα  στον  Ιταλικό  τύπο.

----------


## Νικόλας

ε ναι μάλλον αυτές οι εικόνες είναι από το πάσχα και είχαν σχεδόν τελειώσει οπότε λογικά ολοκληρώθηκαν :Very Happy:

----------


## Νικόλας

να δούμε και κάτι καραβάκια παροπλισμένα εδώ και 5 χρόνια τουλάχιστον τα θυμάμαι  :Very Happy: 
κρίμα αυτό το άσπρο μου αρέσει πολύ στα νιάτα του θα ήταν όμορφο
P4010429.jpg

----------


## Νικόλας

AYTO ΠΟΥ ΜΟΥ ΕΚΑΝΕ ΕΝΤΥΠΩΣΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΤΑ ΕΡΓΑ ΕΓΙΝΑΝ ΠΟΛΥ ΓΡΗΓΟΡΑ 
ΔΕΙΤΕ ΕΔΩ ΠΡΙΝ 
P4010434.jpg
ΚΑΙ ΕΔΩ ΤΗΝ ΑΛΛΗ ΜΕΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΦΤΑΣΑΜΕ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΧΕ ΕΧΠΡΕΣ
P3190764.jpg

ΔΕΝ ΕΦΤΙΑΞΑΝ ΜΟΝΟ ΤΗΝ ΑΣΦΑΛΤΟ ΑΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΦΑΙΝΟΝΤΑΙ  :Very Happy:

----------


## giannisk88

Εμ μιλάμε για Ιταλία Νικολάκι όχι Ελλάδα!!!

----------


## sea_serenade

Ε, δεν είναι τώρα αυτό χαρά Θεού??? Απ' όλα έχει ο μπαξές......!!!!

Bari.jpg

----------


## Νικόλας

δεν ήξερα που να το βάλω και το βάζω εδώ
ορίστε ένας παλίος φίλος μαζί με το Vega χαχαχα πλάκα κάνω το sveti steafan είναι  :Very Happy: 
P8250573.jpg

----------


## Leo

Πολύ σωστά Νικόλα το έβαλες εδώ. Μόλις πριν δυό μέρες σκέφτηκα ότι θα ήταν καλό να δουλεύουν και τα δελτία λιμένων και έγραψα *αυτό*. ¶ρα είσαι σωστός κι ας μην το διάβασες  :Very Happy:

----------


## Νικόλας

ακόμα μια φώτο από το όμορφο λιμάνι του Μπάρι !!
P9060655.jpg

----------


## Νικόλας

2 φώτο από το καλοκαιρινό ΜΠΑΡΙ !!
P7040155.jpg
P7040156.jpg

----------


## Νικόλας

και ακόμα μια 
εδώ ο φάρος του !! :Very Happy: 
P7070282.jpg

----------


## Νικόλας

ακόμα μια από το εξοτικό Μπάρι :mrgreen:
P9060656.jpg

----------


## Νικόλας

χμμ έψαξα αλλά δεν βρήκα θέμα για το πλοίο οπότε το βάζω εδώ
το DOMIZIANA λοιπόν σε ένα τελείως χειμωνιάτικο Μπάρι !! :Very Happy: 
P9160681.jpg
*ΑΦΙΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ*

----------


## Tsikalos

[QUOTE=Νικόλας;263589]ακόμα μια από το εξοτικό Μπάρι :mrgreen:

Είναι το πρώην Δαίδαλος;

----------


## cpt babis

[QUOTE=Tsikalos;271698]


> ακόμα μια από το εξοτικό Μπάρι :mrgreen:
> 
> Είναι το πρώην Δαίδαλος;


 Ναι φιλε ειναι πρωην Δαιδαλος  :Very Happy:

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

[QUOTE=cpt babis;271701]


> Ναι φιλε ειναι πρωην Δαιδαλος


 
Παιδια αυτο δεν ειναι το πρωην ΔΑΙΔΑΛΟΣ . Το πρώην ΔΑΙΔΑΛΟΣ λέγεται RIVIERA ADRIATICA

----------


## xidianakis

[QUOTE=Dimitrisvolos;271710]


> Παιδια αυτο δεν ειναι το πρωην ΔΑΙΔΑΛΟΣ . Το πρώην ΔΑΙΔΑΛΟΣ λέγεται RIVIERA ADRIATICA


Ο ΔΑΙΔΑΛΟΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ... ΒΓΑΖΕΙ ΜΑΤΙ ΦΙΛΑΡΑΚΟ!!! ;-)

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

[QUOTE=xidianakis;271716]


> Ο ΔΑΙΔΑΛΟΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ... ΒΓΑΖΕΙ ΜΑΤΙ ΦΙΛΑΡΑΚΟ!!! ;-)


Συγνώμη νομιζα οτι λέγατε για το DOMIZIANA αλλα το tag ήταν για την πιο πανώ φώτο .

----------


## Νικόλας

άλλη μια για το πως είναι το Μπάρι το καλοκαίρι !!
εδώ είναι σαν το δικό μας πράσσινο αράζουν βγάζουν φώτο και ψαρεύουν (άσχετα που μια μέρα με το ΑΘΕΝΣ παρα λίγο και δεν θα γύριζε ο άνθρωπος σπίτι του !:mrgreen :Smile: 
P7070287.jpg

----------


## Νικόλας

ας δούμε ακόμα μια ευχάριστη συνάντηση στο Μπάρι !! :Very Happy: 
P904064132.jpg
άντε σε λίγο έρεχτ η σειρά του  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## xidianakis

> ας δούμε ακόμα μια ευχάριστη συνάντηση στο Μπάρι !!
> P904064132.jpg
> άντε σε λίγο έρεχτ η σειρά του


υπεροχη φωτο! 3 ελληνικα πλοια σε ενα ξενο λιμανι!
ομως για ποιο πραγμα ερχεται η σειρα του??

----------


## polykas

> ας δούμε ακόμα μια ευχάριστη συνάντηση στο Μπάρι !!
> P904064132.jpg
> άντε σε λίγο έρεχτ η σειρά του


_Ευχαριστούμε Νικόλα..._

----------


## Νικόλας

> υπεροχη φωτο! 3 ελληνικα πλοια σε ενα ξενο λιμανι!
> ομως για ποιο πραγμα ερχεται η σειρα του??


 χμ.....περιμένετε τον δεκέμβρη προς το τέλος και θα δείτε !!:mrgreen:

----------


## xidianakis

> χμ.....περιμένετε τον δεκέμβρη προς το τέλος και θα δείτε !!:mrgreen:


υποθετω να δουμε κανενα απο τα 2 στο αιγαιο (ο οριζοντας ηρθε ηδη..)..?? οπως και να εχει θα κανουμε υπομονη!!

----------


## nickosps

> υπεροχη φωτο! 3 ελληνικα πλοια σε ενα ξενο λιμανι!
> ομως για ποιο πραγμα ερχεται η σειρα του??


4! Πίσω από τον Ορίζοντα είναι και το Seatrade!

----------


## Νικόλας

BARI αχ..μου έλειψε 
ας δούμε μια φώτο απο το λιμάνι ! :Very Happy: 
P1030047.jpg

----------


## Νικόλας

ένα όμορφο καραβάκι το οποίο είναι  αρκετά συμπαθητικό και το συνάντησα στο Μπάρι  το όνομα αυτού Azzurra ! :Very Happy: 
P1030049.jpg

----------


## Νικόλας

Ιονίς και Rigel παρέα στο Μπάρι !!
P1030120.jpg
μας τα χαλάει λίγο η κολόνα

----------


## xidianakis

> Ιονίς και Rigel παρέα στο Μπάρι !!
> P1030120.jpg
> μας τα χαλάει λίγο η κολόνα


ευχαριστουμε Νικολα για την ομορφη φωτο!!! καλα ταξιδια!

----------


## Νικόλας

αυτή η φώτο δεν δείχνει κάποιο πλοίο αλλά λίγο ποιο αριστερά από το λιμάνι υπάρχει αυτός ο δρόμος
το καλοκαίρι χαμός γίνεται εδώ καντίνες(στα ελληνικά ''βρώμικα'':mrgreen :Smile:  κόσμος και τέτοια
τώρω τον χειμώνα τα πράγματα είναι αλλίως
αέρα κρύο βροχή (δεν είχα και ομπρέλα)
P1030065.jpg
αλλά έτσι είναι καλύτερα γιατί θα έχεις και λίγα μποφόρια :Very Happy:

----------


## Thanasis89

Ούτε ένα Fiat... Ούτε στην Ιταλία να ήταν !  :Razz:   :Very Happy:   :Wink: 

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ Νικόλα ! Να είσαι καλά !

----------


## esperos

Νικόλα,  κάνε  και  μια  επίσκεψη  στην  εκκλησία  του  Αγίου  Νικολάου  που  φυλάσσεται  το  λείψανο  του  αγίου  προστάτη  των  ναυτικών  να  βγάλεις  καμιά  φώτο,  αξίζει  τον  κόπο.

----------


## Νικόλας

φίλε esperos είχα πάει το καλοκαίρι αλλά δεν σκέφτηκα να βγάλω καμιά φώτο !
το Πάσχα αν με βγάλει ο δρόμος προς Μπάρι θα πάω σίγουρα ! :Very Happy: 
αλλά βρε παιδί μου πολλές εκκλησίες έχει

----------


## Νικόλας

αχ σαν να αράχνιασε το θέμα !!
δεν πειράζει σιγά σιγά θα πάρει μπρός  :Razz: 
για αρχή ας δούμε μια φώτο από το λιμάνι 
P3290088.jpg

----------


## esperos

Το  ARBERIA  παροπλισμένο;

----------


## Νικόλας

όχι ήταν δεμένο εκεί και του έκαναν κάποιες εργασίες
μετά ήταν κανονικά στην θέση του

----------


## Νικόλας

αχ μύρισε Μπάρι ! :Razz: 
P4020316.jpg

τελικά κατάφερα να πάω στον Αγιο Νικόλαο κάνει να βάλω καμιά φώτο?? όχι μέσα απ έξω  :Confused:

----------


## Appia_1978

Παιδιά (Νικόλα), γνωρίζει μήπως κανείς εάν το Azzurra εξακολουθεί να ταξιδεύει;

----------


## Joyrider

> Παιδιά (Νικόλα), γνωρίζει μήπως κανείς εάν το Azzurra εξακολουθεί να ταξιδεύει;


 
Σύμφωνα με το fakta κάνει κυκλικό ταξίδι Μπριντιζι-Δυρράχιο-Μπάρι.Εχει αλλάξει πολλές εταιρείες πάντως από το 1963 και πολλά ονόματα.Συμπαθητικό βαποράκι.

http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/grena_1964.htm


Και εδώ φωτογραφίες από το εσωτερικό του.

http://www.simplonpc.co.uk/OlauWest.html

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε Joyrider!

Συμπαθητικό πλοίο, απομεινάρι μιας άλλης εποχής. Απλά, με τόσα όμορφα και ιστορικά πλοία που πουλήθηκαν για σκραπ τώρα τελευταία, αναρωτιέμαι πόσο θα αντέξει αυτό ακόμη ...

----------


## Νικόλας

και για του λόγου το αληθές ορίστε μια φώτο από το καλοκαίρι που μας πέρασε !
P4070419.jpg
για τον φίλο Appia !

----------


## Appia_1978

Πανέμορφη φωτογραφία και πανέμορφο καράβι  :Very Happy: 
Ευχαριστώ πολύ!




> και για του λόγου το αληθές ορίστε μια φώτο από το καλοκαίρι που μας πέρασε !
> P4070419.jpg
> για τον φίλο Appia !

----------


## Νικόλας

Μπάρι.καλοκαίρι με πολύ ζέστη !! :Very Happy: 
P4020336.jpg

----------

